# Leadtek GeForce GTX 260 Extreme+ 216 Shaders



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2008)

The new Leadtek GeForce GTX 260 Extreme+ comes with an increased shader count of 216 compared to 196 on the regular GTX 260. Leadtek has also overclocked the card for some free extra performance. In our testing the GTX 260 Extreme+ delivers excellent performance per Watt claiming a number one spot in the test group.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I really think the GTX260 216SP is the sweet spot of graphics cards at the moment.  It offers great performance, great overclocking headroom, and all at a price tag under $300($265 for a BFG after rebates, and FarCry 2 comes with it).

It keeps getting harder to resist upgrading, I have to keep telling myself that my 9800GTX's are good enough.  I really want to hold out until the die shrink, but I don't know if I will make it.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 5, 2008)

NICE perf/watt 

Almost makes me want to replace my 4850 now..


----------



## Bow (Nov 5, 2008)

almost time to swap the 8800gt's


----------



## Duffman (Nov 5, 2008)

makes my decision harder...

Palit 4870x2 triple slot=king of the hill currently and best cooling
Sapphire 4850x2=great performance/price but loud loud loud
GTX260 216=great performance/price but no chance of SLI for me down the road


----------



## Darkrealms (Nov 6, 2008)

OUCH!  That beats my GTX260 by a long shot.

For the price and performance they are going to loose a lot of sales on the GTX280's from this.

I'll 2nd or 3rd this card looks like the sweet spot option right now.

Thanks W1zz.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 6, 2008)

Card looks like a nice bargain for sure. Its right in the middle of the 4870 and GTX280.


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

Except for the 4870 1gb models


----------



## newconroer (Nov 6, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> OUCH!  That beats my GTX260 by a long shot.
> 
> For the price and performance they are going to loose a lot of sales on the GTX280's from this.
> 
> ...




I would think ATi loses more sales on 4870 X2, because of the 4850 X2, than Nvidia does with this.

Ya, in one game, Crysis, it's noticeable. Which I find extremely odd, especially at 1920 with 4xAA. I can understand maybe in FarCry 2, that a 260 is on par with an X2 because it's a lot more friendly with Nvidia drivers, but a difference of nearly ten frames in Crysis vs. the original 260? 

Anyways, I think we need to donate some newer titles to Wiz, cause seriously..Prey? Splinter Cell? ....


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2008)

newconroer said:


> I would think ATi loses more sales on 4870 X2, because of the 4850 X2



if any of the aibs would seriously believe that the hd 4850 x2 could sell in numbers they would be offering that product to make teh $$



newconroer said:


> Anyways, I think we need to donate some newer titles to Wiz, cause seriously..Prey? Splinter Cell? ....



the problem is that many titles dont support benchmarking. no, i'm not going to use manual runs + fraps.

next version of the vga testing rig will have far cry 2 and probably stalker: clear sky benchmarks


----------



## escapeclause (Dec 1, 2008)

*Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl*

The reviewer says: 

"...Before its release in 2007, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl... is set a few years in the future, after a nuclear disaster occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant..."

I quote from Wikipedia: 

"On 26 April 1986 at 01:23:44 a.m. (UTC+3) reactor number four at the Chernobyl plant, near Pripyat in the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic, exploded. Further explosions and the resulting fire sent a plume of highly radioactive fallout into the atmosphere and over an extensive geographical area. Four hundred times more fallout was released than had been by the atomic bombing of Hiroshima.[1]"

I could have quoted many other sources.

So much for marketters and journo research.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 1, 2008)

?? I really hope you are a spam bot, and didnt register on TPU just to say that. OMG.


----------



## escapeclause (Dec 1, 2008)

*I am not a spam bot,*

and I did register just so I could post my comment about Chernobyl.

FWIW: I love FPS games. The more mayhem the better. Most FPSs are perfect unbelievable qua plotline. id has alien monsters, Valve has the gov't man, FEAR has that freaky little girl. But in all cases the plotline is irrelevant and ad hoc - the point is to kill everything that moves and no amount of attention to plot really changes that.

Well then, what is the point of building an FPS style game around a purported future disaster at Chernobyl? _The disaster happened 22 years ago - like, really, and in real life and everything!_ This is a stunningly silly plot construction in an industry where plot is crap already. I thought it worthy of comment.

Would I be more reasonable in your books if I registered to post a comment about how I really want to buy the video card? Who cares if I (or you) want to buy the video card? Or I could post the hardware info about my PC - but again, who really cares?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> [S.T.A.L.K.E.R.] features an *alternate reality theme*, where *a second nuclear disaster* occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in the near future...



One would think, if you are so good at looking up things on Wikipeida, you would at least do a little reading on the actual game before you start trying to insult other's intellegence.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyway, despite your nonsense first post, welcome!  There are a lot of FPS fans here  

PS. I suggest you do some more research on STALKER and Pripyat.  You will see that they based a lot of the locations in STALKER on real life research. The STALKER developers deserve a lot of credit for creating a "real to life" map.  No other FPS I have seen it set with so much attention to detail of exiting architecture.

Just look at the REAL LIFE picture. Do you remember that in the game?







and






Go spend some time doing RESEARCH before you post more nonsense on TPU.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 26, 2008)

This graphic card is awesome, I absolutely love it... It gave me an average increase of 20fps in Crysis over my 8800GT Extreme Edition!


----------

